# My First Trail Ride!!



## yukontanya (Apr 11, 2010)

WOW wonderful pics. Looks like you all had some great fun  I love being out on a the trail with my horse.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Didn't your Momma tell ya? That's how you make new friends.

Do something with other people who have similar likes.
Glad you got out. We've had such a wet and cold spring, we haven't got out as much as I would like.


----------

